# External installation for mice resistant both to rain & heat



## Hollvrudet (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi

I have 8 male mice just weaned, and I am thinking on setting an outside installation for them, since my flatmate doesn't stand the stink. 
I have a long balcony of 1 x 11 m. (1 x 12 yds approx) that would be perfect, but there are two things to consider:

from may to october, sun can warm quite a lot the facade, and, despite I would put the cage / tupper box on the shadowed side, next to the balcony fence; temperature can reach 30-35 celsius (90-95 fahrenheit) certain days on summer. On late spring to early autumn, diurnal temperatures move normally from 20-25 celsius (70-77 fahrenheit)

from october to may, strong rains and winds are rather frequent, and water can reach 2 in. on the balcony surface. Temperatures, on the other hand; on a 5-15 celsius range (40-60 fahrenheit), mostly around 50 on average from december to february, and never below 0 celsius (32 fahrenheit).

So, I wonder which would make the best installation, that could protect mice both from high temperatures, direct sun and rain / humidity?

Plastic tupper box would be fine to protect against rain and wind, if I make the openings on the sides and protect them somehow to avoid water and drafts getting into. But it would be dangerous with high temperatures, I fear.

Wooden box would be ok for high temperatures (better than plastic since it transpires ?) but wouldn't work with rain for the same reason..

have you got any ideas?

thanks a lot
Holl


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I guess you would need something on the balcony to reflect the heat of the sun back.
Then you could make a shelter with bricks or wood.
The balcony does sound a harsh environment though. 
Could you not keep them in a room in the house and install an extractor fan above the cages to remove a lot of the smell?


----------



## olivyewfarm (Oct 8, 2013)

You will definitely need something to add shade and act as a wind block, but for a balcony I am not sure what you could use. Perhaps several layers of shade cloth?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

The solution would be dependant on how much you are willing to spend. If the balcony has a roof or not, one could build a temporary room on the balcony using existing walls and roof, sort of shed on the balcony, if no roof a lean to type shed.

This would prevent both winds and rain but would still have the excessive temperature which would need to be addressed with either the use of fans or air conditioning.

Just a quick idea of how I would tackle the situation without any real thought.


----------



## Hollvrudet (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the replies. I think the problem of heat is not easily avoidable, since is the air that gets warmed.. given that I can't install fans in the room where they are now nor afford major outgoings; I think I'll keep them inside in summer months, and from autumn to spring, I'll make an external shed: I think two piles of brickand a dry timber plank, with a tilted fibre cement cover, could work most of the year. Actually I am more worried about high temperatures, since the facade is SW oriented & sunny exposed most of the day, and even some days in spring & autumn can get rather hot. I think I will put a deep hemp bedding on the cage, and some clay jar, that might protect them both from hot. I don't think cold will be an issue, but I would put a good amount of hay, nevertheless. Damp can be a major problem, though, since it is usually 80% here in winter months... I'll see


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I would suggest now that you do not rush into placing the mice outdoors but wait another 12 months so you have more information. A greenhouse thermometer the type that shows min/max temperatures and get a good indication of these over 12 months. As soon as you place the mice into an enclosed room depending on quantity of mice kept will increase the ambient temperature of that room.

Maybe you could utilise the benefit of the sun you have and save to buy solar powered fans to assist in keeping the temperature down, even just getting the solar panel 12volt output connected to fans used in motor vehicles placed within the new enclosure. Dependant on your partners or your own diy skills cost may be reduced considerably. Solar panels are available on eBay at a reasonable price that are suitable to connect to motor vehicle fans. (motor vehicle fans being the one within the dashboard).


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

pro-petz said:


> Maybe you could utilise the benefit of the sun you have and save to buy solar powered fans to assist in keeping the temperature down, even just getting the solar panel 12volt output connected to fans used in motor vehicles placed within the new enclosure. Dependant on your partners or your own diy skills cost may be reduced considerably. Solar panels are available on eBay at a reasonable price that are suitable to connect to motor vehicle fans. (motor vehicle fans being the one within the dashboard).


You know, that is actually a really good idea in general, not even just for mice.

As for the topic at hand - if you created a mini-room on the balcony for them, you could likely insulate it to keep the cold out, and have the outside be a lighter colour, if not reflective, to combat heat. Then if you use the solar panel idea (maybe could even put them on the outside of the shelter) you could use the fans to keep it cool inside.


----------



## Hollvrudet (Jul 21, 2012)

pro-petz said:


> I would suggest now that you do not rush into placing the mice outdoors but wait another 12 months so you have more information. A greenhouse thermometer the type that shows min/max temperatures and get a good indication of these over 12 months. As soon as you place the mice into an enclosed room depending on quantity of mice kept will increase the ambient temperature of that room.


Excellent idea. I was wondering where to find a termometer of that type to track the temperatures, didn't know that are the greenhouse termometer type. I'll try to acquire one of those.



pro-petz said:


> Maybe you could utilise the benefit of the sun you have and save to buy solar powered fans to assist in keeping the temperature down, even just getting the solar panel 12volt output connected to fans used in motor vehicles placed within the new enclosure. Dependant on your partners or your own diy skills cost may be reduced considerably. Solar panels are available on eBay at a reasonable price that are suitable to connect to motor vehicle fans. (motor vehicle fans being the one within the dashboard).


Sounds great, also. But I think I'll make the temperature tracking before making such an installation. Last summer, though, I had one of my mice ill, because of the fan draught... so I don't feel very confident about it...



MaidenMouse said:


> if you created a mini-room on the balcony for them, you could likely insulate it to keep the cold out, and have the outside be a lighter colour, if not reflective, to combat heat. Then if you use the solar panel idea (maybe could even put them on the outside of the shelter) you could use the fans to keep it cool inside.


 good idea, looking for a light colour surface. I'll go to a warehouse to ask for insulating materials.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Place the fans in a position to avoid draughts ideally close to ground facing away from the mice, Insulation ask at various aquatic stores for old fish import boxes usually available free of charge.


----------

